# Mythology & Folklore A-Z



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Apollo


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

B - Bacchus : )


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Centaur


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

D- Dragon


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Elf


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

Faerie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Goblins


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

H- Hercules


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I - Icarus


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-Juno


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

K Kronos


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

L-Loki


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

M - Mithrandir


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Neptune


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

O - Odin


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P - Pandora


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Qiqirn - a dog-creature whose very presence caused both men and their dogs to have epileptic fits.


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

R- Rhiannon, Welsh Queen, godess, witch


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Sift (Norse goddess)


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

T-Thoth (Egyptian God)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

U - Unicorn


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

V-Vampire


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

W- Witchcraft


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xanthus (All it says is immortal horse)


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Y - Yggdrasill


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zeus


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

A_ Aries , Zodiac symbol of a ram


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

B-Bastet (egyptian Cat Goddess)


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

C-Cernunnos, Celtic God with antlers


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

D - Demons


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

E - Erinyes, also known as the Furies


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Freya- Norse goddess associated with love, beauty, fertility, gold, war, and death.


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

G- Gaia, Mother Earth


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

H - Hestia


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Icarus-is the son of Daedalus and is commonly known for his attempt to escape
Crete by flight, which ended in a fall to his death.


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

J-Jupiter


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

K - Kraken ( kra’ ken, IPA: /ˈkrɑːkɛn/) legendary sea monsters of gargantuan size, said to have dwelled off the coasts of Norway and Iceland. The sheer size and fearsome appearance attributed to the beasts have made them common ocean-dwelling monsters in various fictional works.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

L - Loki


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

M - Medusa


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Neptune


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

O-Osiris, Egyptian God of life, death and regeneration


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Pluto


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Q - Quetzalcoatl


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

R - Ra, Egyptian God of the Sun


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Set, the god of the desert, storms, darkness, and chaos.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

T - Týr - the one handed Norse god of single combat, victory and heroic glory


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Underworld


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

V- Venus


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-Wendigo


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

X - xanthus


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Y - Ymir, In Norse mythology, also named Aurgelmir among the giants themselves, was the founder of the race of frost giants and an important figure in Norse cosmology.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zeus


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

A - Ægir - Norse ruler of the sea


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

B-Balder


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

C-Cthulhu


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

D - Daedalus


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

D- Dwarf


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Elf


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

F - Frigg - norse goddess of marriage and motherhood


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

F - Frigg - Goddess of marriage and motherhood


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

G - giants


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

H-Hercules


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

I- Incubus


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

J - Janus - In Roman mythology, Janus was the god of gates, doors, doorways, beginnings and endings


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

K-Kronus-the leader and the youngest of the first generation of Titans, divine descendants of Gaia, the earth, and Uranus, the sky.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Leshies- I'm building a few of these twiggy guys this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

M - Minotaur


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Neptune


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

O- Obambo - Homeless ghost


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Pluto-Lord of the Underworld


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Q - Quirinus


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-RAGNAROK (The end of the Norse Gods)


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

S - Sabazius


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

T-Thor, God of Thunder


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

U-Urania


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

V - Venus


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-Witches & Warlocks


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

X - Xochopilli


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Y-Yggdrasil (The Norse tree of life)


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Z - Zeus


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Apollo


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

for me, B is always Bacchus


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Cyclops


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

D - Dionysus , of course!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Eros (Greek god of sexual love and beauty)


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

F- Flora, Roman Goddess of spring and pleasure


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Gorgon


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

H - Hephaestus


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Icarus


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

J - Juno


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

K - Kronos


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

L- Lemmy


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

M - Madusa


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

N - nymph


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

O- Orpheus


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Pluto


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Q- Quetzecoatal


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

R - Romulus and Remus


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

S- (drumroll please) SATAN


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

T-The Titans


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

U- Underdog?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

V- Vulcan


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

W- Witchiepoo??


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xochiquetzal - Patroness of erotic love, maize, vegetation, artistry, and prostitutes


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Z- ZZ Top


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Apollo


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Goblin said:


> X-Xochiquetzal - erotic love, maize, vegetation, artistry, and prostitutes


(now that's a combination )

B - Beelzebub


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

C- Cornholio!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Dragons


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

E- Erectus....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-Frost giants----From Norse mythology----mountain giants found in cold and snowy regions, they take on a crystalline blue hue to their skin, their bodies packed with white snow.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

G- Gilgamesh


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

H-Hercules


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

I - Incubus


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

J- Johnny Depp....Hey- don't mock me....he's A PAGAN GOD IF THERE EVER WAS ONE!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

K-Kronos ----leader and the youngest of the first generation of Titans


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

L- Lilliputians, aka Little People


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

M-Medusa


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

N - Narf


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

O-Odin


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

P - Pandora


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quetzalcoatl (Mayan winged serpent)


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

R- Rollers..Bay City

(couldn't resist..)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Sif (Sif is a Norse goddess associated with earth.)


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

T - Tartarus

(Bay City Rollers ? WTF?)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Underworld, The


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

V - Vesta Goddess of hearth, home and family


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-Werewolf


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

X-Xmen-they're Greek aren't they?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Y-Yggdrasil (Norse tree of life)


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Z - Zeus


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Apollo


----------



## TheShadows (Mar 12, 2011)

B - Banshee


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Chimera


----------



## runtz (Mar 3, 2011)

D-Dagon


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Eros


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

F - Faun


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Giants


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

H-Hobbit


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I - Ichabod Crane


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

J - Janus


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

K - Kraken


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

L - Lich


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

M-Mothman


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

N - Nymphs


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

O-Orion


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Pluto


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Q-Quicksilver


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-Raganorok


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

S - Sasquatch (messing with)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

T-Thor


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Underworld


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

V- Venus


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-Werewolf


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

X - xanthos


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Y - Yeti


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zeus


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

A - Aswang


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

B - Balder


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Cerebus


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Dark Elves


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

E - Efreet


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-Frost giants


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

G - Ghast


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

H - Hades


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Icharus


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

J - Jabberwocky


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

K - Kraken


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Leviathan


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

M - Minotaur


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

N - Nessie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

O-Odin


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

P - Poseidon


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quetzalcoatl (Mayan winged serpent)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

R - Roc


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

S - Set


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

T-Thor


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

U - Uther Pendragon


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

V-Vampire


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

W - wendigo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X - xanthos


----------



## badgerbadger (Aug 17, 2012)

Y - Yokai


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zeus


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

A - Aphrodite


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

B-Baldor


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

C- Camelot


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

D - Dionysus


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Eros


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

F- Friar Tuck


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

G - giants


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

H- Headless Horseman


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Icarus


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

J- Jumpin' Buckies


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

K- Kraken


----------



## CaptainCadaver (May 14, 2011)

L-La Llorona
La Llorona - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

N-Nancy


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

O-Odin


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

P-Poseidon


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quetzalcoatl (Mayan winged serpent)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

R-Ra, the sun god.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Set (god of the desert, storms, in ancient Egyptian religion. In later myths he is also the god of darkness, and chaos.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

T - Thor


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

U- Ulysses


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

V-Vampire


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Wurm


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xerses


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Y - Yeti


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Z - Zeus


----------

